# Gas in a diesel transfer tank ???



## dmcarpentry

Hi Guys 

I am interested in running 93 octane gas in my 100 gal diesel transfer tank 

I rent a camp in northern Maine for the winter and it is near impossible and very expensive to get high octane fuel in the area.(needed for snowmobiles)

I was wondering of there is any reason I cannot use the transfer tank, it has been cleaned of all diesel, and will be used with a hand pump. 

I will most likely bring it to camp full, and try and unload it(with tractor) and leave it until I need to bring home to fill. 

any precautions I need to take??


Thanks guys 

and Merry Christmas


----------



## KTM

With higher prices and want for non ethanol feul for snowmobiles, I want to know this too. I would think there would be no law against it in a non commercial vehicle


----------



## fordsuvparts

We used a 50 gallon diesel tank to fill up mowers and even trucks several times with no problems, i would be worried about condensation if the tank was sitting out side int he snow, If it was in a covered building and it had a fuel filter I would not worry about it.


----------



## ponyboy

it is against some state laws to do that and gas is combustible


----------



## x.system

I believe its illegal to carry that much gasoline weather its commercial or not. I think most states have a 15 gallon or 100 pounds hazard waste law for containers. I was warned about this years ago, I used to race quads and would fill the quads before we got to the track, I also carried along another 18 gallons in 3 containers which was fine by what the cop told me. The problem was I had also just bought a 30 gallon drum of VP race gas. The cop said I was carrying more gas than the law allows and could have been fined. 

Might want to check your local and or gov laws.


----------



## SMLCAT

I wouldn't worry about it.
Have fun!


----------



## DGODGR

I suggest you make sure to have a UL listed hose that is recommended for flammable fuels, and that the tank & hose are grounded. Otherwise you may be in for a bit of a surprise if you get a good static discharge while dispensing gas into your sleds.


----------



## PowersTree

Gasoline is flammable. Diesel fuel is combustible. Huge difference.

That being said, I'd really like a 50 gallon tank to fill the mowers.


----------



## paponte

> Gasoline is flammable. Diesel fuel is combustible. Huge difference.


You said it dude! If it's not intended for it, there's a reason. :yow!:


----------



## Maclawnco

I got a 109 gal tank from http://www.transferflow.com/refueling_tanks.html this spring. Ran me about $1300 with shipping and we love the thing. It is built specifically for gas. We fill all the mowers off it each morning before they leave the yard. I would certainly not put gas in a container that was not designed for it.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Maclawnco;1170946 said:


> I got a 109 gal tank from http://www.transferflow.com/refueling_tanks.html this spring. Ran me about $1300 with shipping and we love the thing. It is built specifically for gas. We fill all the mowers off it each morning before they leave the yard. I would certainly not put gas in a container that was not designed for it.


that's great that you aren't using a diesel one.
I assume you have your CDL with hazmat endorsement and it's fully placarded????


----------



## Maclawnco

.......................


----------



## cretebaby

LoneCowboy;1170997 said:


> that's great that you aren't using a diesel one.
> I assume you have your CDL with hazmat endorsement and it's fully placarded????


Wouldn't he be good without up to 119 gallons?


----------



## cretebaby

Maclawnco;1171002 said:


> .......................


Ditto :laughing:


----------



## DCS MN

If you are going yo transfer gas legal or not make sure it is an aluminum tank. Condension and corn gas are steel killers. 
I bought a 110 gal tank and cut it in half and rewelded it into half gas half diesel. Best investment I ever made.
I can fuel up trucks so they don't spend time at the gas station and fill my other diesel transfer for the skids. 
And fill the sleds, boat, etc when we go up north. Grounding is key.


----------



## Maclawnco

On my list of things to do this winter is to take the tank out of the truck and permanently attach it to a pallet/skid of some sort so that I can put it in the truck to fill up, then remove it and place it in the barn until it needs filled again. One of my thoughts is grounding - how would you ground it while in the truck and then also how would you ground it while it is in the barn? Has anyone done something similarly?


----------



## DGODGR

In the trck:
A ground wire from the tank to the frame. You could set it up so that the wire could be quickly disconnected when removing the tank from the truck. In a barn you can drive a ground rod (available at hardware or electrical supply houses) and attach the tank to it. IMO grounding is most important wherever the fuel will be transfered or dispensed.


----------



## LoneCowboy

cretebaby;1171025 said:


> Wouldn't he be good without up to 119 gallons?


if he had diesel in it
but he's got gasoline in it 
that's limited to 8 gallons without hazmat.


----------



## Maclawnco

LoneCowboy;1177280 said:


> if he had diesel in it
> but he's got gasoline in it
> that's limited to 8 gallons without hazmat.


can we get a reference please? I spent an hour this morning searching the DOT website and found nothing referencing the quantity limit of gasoline.


----------



## LoneCowboy

look under the FMCSA rulebook website
takes the right search, but it shows right up
under the hazmat quantities area.
I even quoted and posted it on here a few months back.


----------



## cretebaby

LoneCowboy;1177280 said:


> if he had diesel in it
> but he's got gasoline in it
> that's limited to 8 gallons without hazmat.


You are right.

Gas is limited to 440 lbs but in no larger than 8 gallon cans.


----------



## bubba11

to be legal, if you are hauling over the dot max amount the tank needs to be d.o.t. approved and needs to pass visual and pressure inspections. the vehicle needs to have a yearly dot inspection and needs to be properly placarded to haul gas. the driver needs a cdl and a hazmat endorsement and the proper hazmat shipping papers. check with your state trucking association they are usually helpful on the requirements for your state

in reality i have seen people haul gas in tanks over the dot limit and some i wouldnt have hauled water in and havent heard of any having any problems with the dot


----------



## bubba11

DGODGR;1176964 said:


> In the trck:
> A ground wire from the tank to the frame. You could set it up so that the wire could be quickly disconnected when removing the tank from the truck. In a barn you can drive a ground rod (available at hardware or electrical supply houses) and attach the tank to it. IMO grounding is most important wherever the fuel will be transfered or dispensed.


dgodgr the proper way to prevent sparks is to bond the tank and the vehicle you are filling before you open the tank or start pumping the vehicle you are hauling the tank with and the tank dont need to be bonded unless you are filling the vehicle with the tank you can get a seperate bonding strap and hook it to the frame of the vehicle you are filling before opening the tank you are going to fill. or you can get a hose with a internal wire in it and make shure the ends are properly installed on the hose then before filling you need to touch the fuel nozzle to the frame of the vehicle before opening the fuel cap if you want to see and example go to your local airport and look and the avgas pump it is standard procedure to bond aircraft before fueling


----------



## bubba11

DCS MN;1176662 said:


> If you are going yo transfer gas legal or not make sure it is an aluminum tank. Condension and corn gas are steel killers.
> I bought a 110 gal tank and cut it in half and rewelded it into half gas half diesel. Best investment I ever made.
> I can fuel up trucks so they don't spend time at the gas station and fill my other diesel transfer for the skids.
> And fill the sleds, boat, etc when we go up north. Grounding is key.


steel tanks are fine with ethanol and gas what you need to watch out for is if you put ethanol in a tank that is old and and has crud on the bottom all the crud on the bottom may trap condensation. the water trapped rusts holes in the bottom and the crap keeps the tank from leaking until the tank is filled with ethanol or gas which cleans the crap out and the tanks start leaking


----------



## 02powerstroke

What Quantity Limits Apply for Hazardous Materials being transported as MOTs?

With the exception of tanks containing diluted mixtures of Class 9 materials, no more than a combined gross weight of 200 kg (440 lbs) of Materials of Trade can be transported on any one vehicle. Size limits for individual packages apply to Materials of Trade as described below:

* If a hazardous material is a high-hazard material (Packing Group I), the maximum amount of material in one package is 0.5 kg (one lb) for solids, or 0.5 L (one pt) for liquids.
* If the hazardous material is a medium or lower hazard - that is, if it belongs to Packing Group II or III, other than division 4.3, or is a consumer commodity (ORM-D) - the maximum amount of material in each package is 30 kg (66 lbs) for solids, *or 30 L (8 gal) for liquids.*
* For Division 4.3 materials (only Packing Group II and III materials are allowed) the maximum amount of material in each package is 30 ml (one oz.)
* Each cylinder containing a gas (Division 2.1 or 2.2) may not weigh more than 100 kg (220 lbs.)
* A diluted mixture of a Class 9 material (not exceeding 2% concentration) may be transported in a tank having a capacity of up to 1500 L (400 gal.)

Gasoline must be transported in a metal or plastic container meeting DOT or OSHA requirements (Section 173.6 (b) (4) and Section 173.202 in the HMR). (AKA your tank rated for a combustible liquid will not meet the requirements for transporting a flammable liquid)


----------

